# Ryc trucks gone wild



## speedman

I've never missed this event cause it's always deep water and chicks everywhere lol, so who's going. I'm talking to the boss today to try and get that Saturday off and head up Friday night. 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## JPs300

HELLS YES! - lots to do to be back together in time, but I'll figure it out. Our crew will be out there in full force!


----------



## InToDeep913

I'm planning on going. Wife says maybe for us but that usually translates into a yes!!!


----------



## CumminsPower24

Wold like to go but have to check the flight pattern with the control tower (the wife) lol.


----------



## lilbigtonka

we should def be out there in full force to should have atleast 10 comming in my group....


----------



## jrpro130

i'm off thank god...be there sat sun and rockin the new trailer! well not new but new to me!!!


----------



## JPs300

We need to set-up a meet & greet, say Sat morning near the stage?


----------



## InToDeep913

im usually recovering saturday morning. have to be saturday afternoon. haha


----------



## JPs300

I don't usually party too hard Fri evening, but Sat all bets are off.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yeah sat morning sounds good but we usually meet in the atv area


----------



## JPs300

^ works for me, was just throwing an idea out there.


----------



## InToDeep913

We will work out details as we get closer. Wife's still talking crazy about not going but we will see.


----------



## speedman

Yeah for sure can't wait to go, gotta talk to the boss see if I can go sat and Sunday. 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## JPs300

I'm putting in for Thurs & Fri off now, to ensure being ready and getting out there decent time Fri. 

Got the bottom end open on the kitty, parts coming, then heading out to cryo, then should be back in time to re-assemble and rock&roll.


----------



## speedman

Nice I'd anything for me I'm just taking Saturday off and I'll drive up either Friday night or Saturday early in the morning like I did last time. Prob better Friday night no line to get in lol.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## InToDeep913

i probably wont head out til friday night now that my wife has a job. otherwise id take friday off and go out eeeeearly friday. maybe ill still do that. lol


----------



## speedman

I can't get Friday off Saturday yeah, I have it off just got to see of my truck will be fixed in time to go if not I'll see if my bike will fit in jrpro trailer if not then it will be another event I miss  unless my stepdads friend lives up to him saying I can borrow his excursion for the weekend lol.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## JPs300

I'm itching to go already. - Doesn't help that I'm once again down till then, thus I'm missing local rides. 

The shafts & bevels I ordered of fleebay showed up yesterday, hoping the new front yoke shows today so I can send it all right back out the door to the cryo place. 

3500 Viper Elite is on order from Whoolie shop & I had already snagged some fleebay HID's for my lows, so will be sporting a few new "creature comforts".


----------



## Madbrute

I'm going to try and make it i would like to meet everyone.


----------



## JPs300

Sounds like a meet & greet is on for Sat morning in the ATV/UTV only area by the buggy wash. - Haven't solidified a time, I'm guessing 9-10ish what's everyone thoughts?


----------



## speedman

Idk but let's meet in it by the bridge if I'm there you can't miss my bike come up to us I'm hoping to go, Jp you know to put hids on a brute too? Lol 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## InToDeep913

I can do 9-10. I'll just be starting to party again at that time. And im a definite again. Wife is on board. Only way I won't make it is if i can't fix my bike. I moved my radiator and now I keep blowing the fan fuse. Any ideas? Checked all wires and connectors and nothing. Anyway to bypass all the relays and run a switch?


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yeah run it on a switch straight to the batt but without a inline fuse you will maybe burn your bike down


----------



## InToDeep913

I'll definitely put a inline fuse on it. So basically a 30 amp toggle with the fuse being on the power side right... 


And speedman your referring to the bridge in the atv only part right


----------



## speedman

yeah^^


----------



## JPs300

speedman's bike and mine are kinda hard to miss, and tonka will be the one with the tunes jammin' - lol

Sounds like another "brute specific issue" y'all have there........


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yep you won't miss our group kinda hard to


----------



## JPs300

A sublime 2-seat kitty sitting on a 4" lift with 29.5's and 400rms watts of stereo...........I'm like camouflage I tell ya!


----------



## speedman

I only got the 10" catvos all blk lol people seem to never see me lol


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## JPs300

That's cuz they look right under ya sitting on a normal bike.....


----------



## lilbigtonka

Or cuz you are always back at the truck wrenching lol jk


----------



## jrpro130

lilbigtonka said:


> Yeah run it on a switch straight to the batt but without a inline fuse you will maybe burn your bike down


Been there done that...mine grounded itself out. I thought the factory fuse would protect it...but no, def not. New wiring harness later and everything is fine :nutkick:

I'm hard to spot too...lime green brute. I can never seem to find people though...


----------



## InToDeep913

I'm 1 of 2 kymcos out there the other being my wife. She has two turquoise 6" audio tubes on her racks.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Shouldn't be hard to notice that color


----------



## JPs300

jrpro130 said:


> Been there done that...mine grounded itself out. I thought the factory fuse would protect it...but no, def not. New wiring harness later and everything is fine :nutkick:
> 
> I'm hard to spot too...lime green brute. I can never seem to find people though...



I actually stopped a guy on a lime green one Swamp Cabbage weekend to see if it was you, lol. 


Tonka - I'm rarely back at the trailer wrenching, I break it too big to even think about trying to fix it!:mischievous: I get drug back to camp, then get up on the buggy with some of the rest of the crew and roll on. - besides, it's not my problem that I'm so far ahead I have time to swing by camp!


----------



## InToDeep913

You guys all camp in back or front towards the gate?


----------



## lilbigtonka

I was talking bout speedman with his lift but your kitty too lol and we are usually in the first pasture on the left when ya get through the ticket line


----------



## JPs300

We often stay in the "family area" on the right, not sure what the plans are for this go-round.


----------



## InToDeep913

ill be up in the first camp ground on the left after ticket gate as well. we always setup directly behind security


----------



## speedman

lilbigtonka said:


> Or cuz you are always back at the truck wrenching lol jk





hater!!!!!! lol jk jk, man tell you the truth last ryc i rode the whole time not one thing broke you can ask ricky and matt i was gunning my baby like if she stock!!!! my bushings are bad gorilla is sending me them by monday!! and my tie rods need more adjusting and the lift is solid i love it i been thinking bout selling it but its been good to me not like the tc lift that a arm broke and 2 axles lol


----------



## speedman

InToDeep913 said:


> ill be up in the first camp ground on the left after ticket gate as well. we always setup directly behind security





me and jrpro park in the first entrance by the canal all the way back you cant miss his big dodge if you look at my video of me going through the canal go right and you will see us if that helps lol


----------



## InToDeep913

I think I have a idea where you camp at but I don't know how to find your videos. I love that canal in the first camp site. Every time I go back to camp I ride through it


----------



## speedman

I'll try to post it up


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## speedman

Well fellas by the way it's looking might not make it  just spent 1500 on my transmission and tag and all that crap since truck was broken canceled everything. I hate that but what can I do. 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## lilbigtonka

Dang Chris that sucks but I totally understand that kinda stuff happens when ya drive a dodge lol jk


----------



## speedman

^^ naw it's true lol, these dodge transmission suck, this is the third one lol


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## JPs300

Sucks to hear man, gonna be a killer weekend fo sho!

Drips
Oil
Drips
Grease
Everywhere





Unfortunately, they never have built an auto trans worth a crap. 




*Side news - just picked up a 2 ton international 4wd a couple days ago. Not going to be ready for this one, but will soon be rolling on some 50+ inchers with a military style bed out back with bench seating down both sides along with an elevated platform in the middle with a stripper pole......PARTY WAGON!


----------



## CumminsPower24

Sucks to hear that Chris, just got the go ahead and will be haeding up Fri after work.


----------



## lilbigtonka

cummins if you see our crew def stop us and say hey or ride with us


----------



## CumminsPower24

Will do tonka. I will keep an eye out for everyone. If you see me riding by and i dont see you just give me a holler.


----------



## InToDeep913

I'll be there early Friday. Took it off. Sucks speed man can't go. But like said before we've all been there at one point or another. Gonna miss a wicked trip. If any of you guys see a kymco stuck chances are its me so pull me out.lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

u see a group of brutes with some guys wearing straw hats chances are thats me so come say hey
this was some of our group by 10 saturday morning


----------



## JPs300

Like I said before, I'm real hard to find rolling around on a lime green shermin-tank with a 4" catvos..........I'll be the drunk one - now that will make me like camo!


----------



## JPs300

Oh crap! - My boy just ordered a 4" lift for his XMR; shipping out today, to us Wed, then on the bike be the time we leave Friday afternoon! 

Dang sure be hard to miss us rolling around now.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I can't wait to see some carnage on the kitty and XMr lol prolly a brute too


----------



## JPs300

Team Carnage - "we ride built big bores Saturday, but will likely be on our back-ups by Sunday......"

LOLS!


----------



## lilbigtonka

I will hAve the 300 with me as well there Jp


----------



## InToDeep913

I'm rolling out Thursday night to pre party in line like I always do. Anyone wanna roll?


----------



## lilbigtonka

I could possibly do that into deep I will be coming back from Daytona Thursday so we will see what time I get back to see if I can be loaded up but most likely won't be til Friday


----------



## InToDeep913

We will be out there all night so let me know. I'll on you my number so if you decide to head out you can find us. Last time there was quite a few people that came out. Had a fire and everything. Was a good time


----------



## jrpro130

Hey hey easy on the dodge talk! 

We will be out there lunch time sat


----------



## JPs300

We're rolling in Friday afternoon. - My parts won't be back from cryo till Wed, and my bud's 4" will be in then as well. Both bikes sitting apart waiting, good thing I took Thurs & Fri off!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Less then a week let's do this


----------



## JPs300

(in my best Friday voice) Yeeeeeeah booooy! - can't wait


We rode Sat evening/night till around 1:30am. I was on a new 700 grizz that I just did a rad relocate & snorkels on....but still stock tires.........that worked out about as well as you'd expect. - The big single runs pretty good, but it beat my neck/shoulders/arms to death bouncing around like a pinball down trails with whoops.


----------



## Madbrute

Be there early friday morning.


----------



## lilbigtonka

nice lets make this official now only the ones that will for sure do this.....make a meet point at say the atv area around 10 saturday morning how does that sound....gets us a lil mimb ride lol with some pics we can post on here....we should have about every tire out there me monsters my buddy backs my other buddy has laws jp on law 2's and madbrute terms and ricky and them if they make it will be on 31 laws.....all 29.5 and up sound be a killer weekend


----------



## Madbrute

sounds good


----------



## JPs300

and 30 backs on the xmr - we're good for the meet


----------



## lilbigtonka

Does anyone have a brute force airbox lid we can use or buy for just this weekend.....we will buy it or if we can just borrow it for this weekend....my buddy needs one to make this ride


----------



## jrpro130

I think i got one brandon, let me check when I get home. If he's got any other brute parts like a seal or two i'll do a trade he can have it. 

I got the mobile rolling workshop up and running (the trailer) making it's maiden voyage!

I won't be up there til lunchtime sat. I get out of work 8am (fire dept) and I have to grab the trailer and just get ice. Takes me 2.5hrs maybe 3 towing the trailer...then hopefully not a long line at the gate

I'll def be there though, lime green brute 31's and dark green honda 29.5's


----------



## lilbigtonka

Ok Ricky lemme know ASAP please we gotta figure something out I know like 5 brutes in my group but we are all going


----------



## Madbrute

I have one but it has a hole in the top it could be duct tap up to work .


----------



## jrpro130

10/4, I'll let you know in the AM


----------



## CumminsPower24

i am down for the meet on Sat morn, but just be on the safe side were is the ATV area? i have only been there twice. dont want to miss out lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

South of the track and east of main hole and west of main shell road


----------



## JPs300

between the bikini beach & the buggy wash - If you go near the buggy wash you can't miss it.


----------



## CumminsPower24

OH OK i know where that is i guess i never paid attention to the signs. This is going to be a good weekend i can wait. 

Will see you all out there !!!!!


----------



## JPs300

I'ma try & NOT do dis agin......


----------



## popokawidave

Ryc is turning into the Kawi club.


----------



## JPs300

^ it's cool, we'll have the kitty & can-am there to pull them out.........:cool2:


----------



## lilbigtonka

Some just haven't learned yet


----------



## speedman

Lmao Jp love it. 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Madbrute

anybody rideing out tonight to party in line.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Not tonight still doing a few things to the bikes to get them ready.....we might have one of the brutes staying on dry land hooking a small trailer to and being the beer/beverage buggy lol


----------



## Madbrute

That sounds prety good.


----------



## jrpro130

*









That good? Like I said just trade me a few seals or brute parts for it...I don't want any money! It's my old lid, it's scratched up and I got a new one when I bought a new airbox for the 05 when I had it
*


----------



## lilbigtonka

Woohoo will be there later today


----------



## CumminsPower24

YEAH !!!!!! :rockn: work cannot go by fast enough.


----------



## EDinFL

headin out in the morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk instead of working


----------



## lilbigtonka

Had a great time meeting ppl as always and came in 2nd in the cornhole tourney not to shabby.....broke my exhaust and gf broke a axle, friend sunk his brute......o and some dudes we met that were cool as chit had there bike stolen in Nov and found it yesterday at the park.....glad for him as he was a cool dude and was very civilized about getting it back from the dude


----------



## JPs300

WHAT A WEEKEND!!!!!!!


Good seeing you guys out there, woulda been nice to get some ride time with ya, but them two on the back with me had me a tad preoccupied........I've got the bruises, scratches, & bite marks to prove it too!


As for this morning, did anybody happen to get the tag # of whatever bus ran me over? - how I managed to get out of bed & drive in to work is beyond me.


Side note - even crossed the horse-shoe hole twice & the kitty is still in one piece!!!!!!!!!! YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## popokawidave

Vinnie and I had a great time hanging with you guys. Will be posting the kawi/honda hole of death pics soon. Finding my daughters foreman 450 like that was crazy. Everyone remember you just never know. Stolen from RYC in Nov. Recovered at RYC in April. Thankfully my crew was listening to me or that could have gone real bad. Thanks for the help. Big Dave.


----------



## speedman

I WANT PICS!!! Haha 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

JPs300 said:


> WHAT A WEEKEND!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Good seeing you guys out there, woulda been nice to get some ride time with ya, but them two on the back with me had me a tad preoccupied........I've got the bruises, scratches, & bite marks to prove it too!
> 
> 
> As for this morning, did anybody happen to get the tag # of whatever bus ran me over? - how I managed to get out of bed & drive in to work is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> Side note - even crossed the horse-shoe hole twice & the kitty is still in one piece!!!!!!!!!! YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!



:worthless:

:bigok:


----------



## JPs300

uuummmm, pics = evidence, therefor I intentionally didn't even bring my camera. 

This was a "guys" weekend for my crew, yet I had 2-3 hotties on the bike with me all weekend.........:biggthumpup:


----------



## EDinFL

Great time this weekend....it was my first time there and I'm sure I didn't do everything. Was there with my 12 yo so I was on good behavior.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk instead of working


----------



## EDinFL

Heres a Vid 
http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo143/EDinFL/Muddin/2b8d14e0.mp4


----------



## jrpro130

Had fun! Didn't get there til afternoon sat, but got some great riding in til the brutis quit on me...I guess it's the ECM but won't run. I've narrowed it down to ECM, can't be much else. 

Rode the 500 around for a while, beat it up! I got a vid I'm almost done uploading of hat cam!


----------



## jrpro130




----------



## jrpro130

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## lilbigtonka

Good pics and vid ricky,


----------



## InToDeep913

Sorry I didn't get to meet up with y'all. Ended up keeping the baby out there Thursday and Friday night and had to run him to grandmas Saturday. Maybe next time. Seen a lot of brutes running around so I'm sure I seen y'all. Spent most of
My time in the samurai on tractor tires (32s, nOthing crazy) most of the weekend. Was way more fun. Was definitely a crazy *** weekend.


----------



## CumminsPower24

ok Brandon i finally got the pic from dave









































AND THE BROKEN HONDA








and one last one of me at the atv pit


----------



## lilbigtonka

good stuff.......i knew i shoulda hit that thing with alot more momentum lol.........4wd was so pointless in that hole i couldnt even get my 350lb buddy to get my front end down to grab lol


----------



## CumminsPower24

Yea oh well maybe nex time lol.


----------



## lilbigtonka

O yeah you gonna make it to the one this month


----------



## CumminsPower24

Not too sure yet. I will keep you posted.


----------

